# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  irgendwie hilflos

## lieschen80

hallo,
habe hier schon ziemlich viel gelesen und irgendwie bin ich immer noch ratlos, hoffnungslos...wie auch immer...
mein dad hat vor einigen wochen auch die diagnose prostatakrebs bekommen, die OP hat er nun schon hinter sich und irgendwie war alles zu schön um war zu sein: krebs im anfangsstadium, operabel, OP gut überstanden, nervschonend operiert...nur kurz auf intensivstation, nicht lange im krankenhaus... nun kam der histologiebefund von der OP und es ist wohl ein sehr aggressiver krebs, man konnte nicht alles rausoperieren (kann das nicht schon direkt nach der OP gesagt werden??) und jetzt folgt eine strahlen- und hormontherapie. das ist alles wie ein tiefer stich ins herz. mein dad ist noch so jung, also erst 54 und ich komm mit diesem gedanken "KREBS" überhaupt nicht klar. jetzt kommt erst die reha oder AHB, dann ist in 6-8 wochen wohl beginn der weiteren therapie. aber warum erst nach so langer zeit, warum wird nicht sofort anschließend eine weitere behandlung durchgeführt? ich versteh es nicht, da sind so viele fragen. und ich hab auch wahnsinnig angst. obwohl ich als tochter wohl stark sein müsste, ihn aufheitern müsste usw. 
naja, vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen rat, obwohl man sich da wohl nur auf die ärzte verlassen kann, in der hoffnung, das diese die richtige entscheidung treffen.
lg

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Lieschen

Am liebsten würde ich nun über die Ärzte herfahren, die sehr wahrscheinlich Deinen Dad operierten, ohne vorher für eine möglichst gute Diagnose zu sorgen.

Nach dem Wenigen, das Du uns mitteilen kannst, scheint es schwierig, Dir brauchbare Ideen für die weitere Behandlung Deines Dad zu vermitteln. Er sollte also von den Ärzten, die ihn behandelt haben (wahrscheinlich war ein Urologe federführend) Kopien aller Dokumente über seine Erkrankung und deren Behandlung verlangen (mit seiner Vollmacht kannst Du auch direkt handeln). Wichtig zu wissen sind alle PSA-Werte aus der Zeit vor der Operation, das pathologische Gutachten (es gibt Auskunft über die Ausdehnung des Krebses, da hast Du uns ja schon einiges mitteilen können) und insbesondere die sog. Gleason-Werte, die etwas über die Aggressivität der Erkrankung aussagen.

So dürfte es wohl möglich sein, aus dem Forum (an dem sich auch zwei Ärzte beteiligen, sobald es sehr ernst gilt) Antworten zu bekommen, die weiterhelfen.

Auf jeden Fall gibt es Therapien, die Deinem Dad helfen können, wenn Du Dich auch damit abfinden musst, dass die Krankheit nicht geheilt werden kenn. Aber es ist heute möglich, sie mit geeigneten Mitteln über Jahre hinweg in Schach zu halten.

Alles Gute wünscht Deinem Dad

Jürg

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Lieschen,

wie Jürgen schon schrieb, müsste man mehr über den pathologischen Befund Deines Vaters nach der OP wissen.

Aber nur, um Dir etwas Hoffnung zu geben und damit Du nicht zu sehr verzweifelst, möchte ich Dir heute schon schreiben.

Ich war vor 7 Jahren nach einer Prostata OP in einer ähnlichen Lage. Erst Tage später wurde durch die feinpathologische Untersuchung entdeckt, dass der Prostatakrebs schon zu weit fortgeschrittten war und nicht nur eine unklare Schnittrandsituation vorandn war, sonder auch die Lymphknoten befallen waren. Der PK war mit einem Glesaon-Score 7 in der Variante 4 + 3 auch recht aggressiv.

Noch im Krankenhaus leitete mein Operateur eine Hormonbehandlung ein und riet mir zur Bestrahlung, die ich einige Monate später, nachdem die OP-Wunde verheilte war, auch durchzog.

Nach 11 Monaten stellte ich auf Grund nicht mehr nachweisbarer PSA-Werte die Hormonblockade ein und der PSA-Wert blieb bis heute im nicht mehr messbaren Bereich von < 0,01!

Ich wünsche Deinem Vater einen ähnlichen Erfolg mit seinen auf die OP folgenden Therapien.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar

----------


## lieschen80

hallo ihr beiden über mir,
ich danke euch wirklich für eure zeilen!! 
vor der OP meines vaters habe ich die medizinischen berichte gelesen, der PSA wert lag da um die 8,... jetzt am wochenende bin ich wieder bei meinen eltern und werde dann sicher die aktuellen befundergebnisse auch in zahlen vorliegen haben. vielleicht kann mir ja danach der ein oder andere von euch nochmal antworten, das wäre nett. ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich tun soll, er ist mein dad und war immer der Starke, wie männer eben sind. ich hab nie gedacht, das mal irgendwas kommt, was ihn aus der bahn werfen würde. und nun sowas und wir alle bemühen uns, damit "gut" umzugehen, aber was heißt das schon. ich kann es einfach nicht.

ich danke euch nochmals & wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend. melde mich wieder...
lg lieschen

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Am liebsten würde ich nun über die Ärzte herfahren, die sehr wahrscheinlich Deinen Dad operierten, ohne vorher für eine möglichst gute Diagnose zu sorgen. ...


Nun mach mal halblang! Lieschens Vater wurde bei PSA=8ng/ml operiert. Das erscheint auf den ersten Blick nicht unvernünftig. Nun gibt es eine unklare Schnittrandsituation und ihm wird eine adjuvante Hormon- und Strahlentherapie empfohlen. Das ist blöd, kommt aber vor. Vielleicht wurde hier auf Kosten der Radikalität nevschoned operiert. Wir können es nicht beurteilen.




> ...
> ... mit seiner Vollmacht kannst Du auch direkt handeln ...


Ich denke, dass Lieschens 54 Jahre junger Vater auch mit Krebs stark genug ist, um selbst zu handeln!




> ... aber warum erst nach so langer zeit, warum wird nicht sofort anschließend eine weitere behandlung durchgeführt? ...


Die antiandroge Therapie kann und wird man vermutlich auch sofort einleiten. Die Strahlentherapie erst einige Wochen später, wenn die OP-Wunde sicher verheilt ist und dein Vater nach Möglichkeit auch wieder richtig kontinent ist.

WW

----------


## lieschen80

> Nun gibt es eine unklare Schnittrandsituation und ihm wird eine adjuvante Hormon- und Strahlentherapie empfohlen. Das ist blöd, kommt aber vor. Vielleicht wurde hier auf Kosten der Radikalität nevschoned operiert. Wir können es nicht beurteilen.
> 
> WW


hallo winfried,
danke für deine antwort. oh man, das ist alles so neu für mich. man liest soviel und ich kann nicht mit allem was anfangen. wie meinst du das, "das ist blöd, kommt aber vor"?? -> bezogen auf die OP und das ergebnis oder auf die vorgeschlagende weitere therapie...???

habe eben mit meinem dad telefoniert, er war nach dem krankenhausaufenthalt nochmal ambulant beim urologen und der aktuelle psa wert liegt bei 0,3. nun liest man auch darüber wieder viel, ich weiß nicht, was ich da hineininterpretieren soll bzw. was man glauben kann/soll. nächste woche muss er nochmal ins krankenhaus (nachkontrolle) und dann wird der weitere therapieverlauf besprochen. 




> Die antiandroge Therapie kann und wird man vermutlich auch sofort einleiten. Die Strahlentherapie erst einige Wochen später, wenn die OP-Wunde sicher verheilt ist und dein Vater nach Möglichkeit auch wieder richtig kontinent ist.


ich hab es so verstanden, dass die hormon-und strahlentherapie erst in 6-8 wochen beginnen soll. wenn es aber so ein aggressiver krebs ist, dann versteh ich nicht, warum man nicht eher damit anfängt, also zumindest mit der hormontherapie. fragen über fragen.

lg lieschen

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Lieschen,

der Chirurg gibt das gesamte OP-Präparat, das ist insbesondere die herausoperierte Prostata, zum Pathologen. Dieser untersucht das Präparat nach verschiedenen Kriterien. Insbesondere begutachtet er die Schnittränder. Wenn sie nicht tumorfrei sind, muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass ein Teil des Tumors im Patienten verblieben ist. Der Pathologe nennt so etwas eine R1-Situation. Für den Patienten ist das lax gesagt: blöd.

Dein Vater wurde nervschonend operiert. Es ist denkbar, dass der Chirurg zu wenig weggenommen hat, um die Nerven zu schonen, aber das ist Spekulation.

Hormontherapie kann man m. E. sofort einleiten, allerdings sind dann die PSA-Werte nicht mehr aussagekräftig. Vielleicht wollen die Ärzte abwarten, welcher Nadir erreicht wird (?). Wenn der PSA-Wert nicht auf Null geht, dann wäre dies ein weiterer Hinweis darauf, dass ein Teil des Tumors im Patienten verblieben ist.

Strahlentherapie wird man erst einleiten, wenn sich dein Vater von der OP erholt hat und die OP-Wunde auch innerlich sicher verheilt ist.

Nun wurde dein Vater nervschonend operiert. Unter Hormontherapie und nach Strahlentherapie wird die Potenz mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit dennoch hin sein. Das ist für ihn saublöd!

Alles das hat zunächst nichts mit der Aggressivität des Krebses zu tun. Diese macht sich normalerweise am Gleason Score fest, der ebenfalls vom Pathologen ermittelt wird. Den hast du uns, soweit ich das überblicke, nicht verraten.

WW

----------


## lieschen80

Hallo Winfried,
danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort! Das ist wirklich sehr hilfreich. Den Gleason Score konnte ich noch nicht mitteilen, da ich ihn nicht wußte, ich wollte nochmal genau in den Unterlagen nachsehen. Vor der OP lag er bei 3+3 und jetzt liegt er wohl (nach telef. Auskunft des Arztes) bei 5+3... oh man... Leider haben wir den Bericht von Krankenhaus noch nicht. Ich dachte, er wird mittlerweile da sein. Die 5 sagt doch nun die Aggressivität des Krebses aus, oder nicht? So habe ich es zumindest gelesen. 
LG Lieschen

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Die 5 sagt doch nun die Aggressivität des Krebses aus, oder nicht? ...


 So ist es, 5 ist sehr aggressiv.

Deinem Vater wurde die Prostata entfernt. Wurde dabei auch eine Lymphadenektomie durchgeführt? Wie viel Lymphknoten wurden entnommen und wie viele waren davon befallen?

Wenn keine Lymphadenektomie durchgeführt wurde, dann weiß man über den Lyphknotenstatus sehr wenig bzw. eigentlich nichts. Mindestens in diesem Falle hielte ich es für richtig, ein *Cholin-PET* und/oder ein *USPIO* durchführen zu lassen. Beide Verfahren bringen unter antiandrogener Therapie (hier Hormontherapie genannt) keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse mehr. Dein Vater sollte also dringend darüber nachdenken, ob er sich nicht sehr schnell diesbezügliche Klarheit verschaffen will. Cholin-PET bingt man u. U. bei der gesetzl. Krankenkasse durch, USPIO nicht, aber vielleicht ist dein Vater auch privat versichert.

Die elendige Diskussion mit den Lymphknoten haben wir aktuell: *Hier!*

Angenommen, bei deinem Vater wurde tatsächlich keine Lymphadenektomie durchgeführt und es ließe sich mittels oben genannter Untersuchungsmethoden ein Lymphknotenbefall (wobei USPIO zum Nachweis befallener Lymphknoten wohl das sensiblere Verfahren ist) nachweisen, dann würde ich an seiner Stelle die operative Lymphadenektomie nachholen lassen - man muss ja nicht gleich 60 Lymphknoten entnehmen.

Hierzu dieses: *Lymphadenektomie und Überleben*.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## lieschen80

Hallo Winfried,
wieder tausend Dank für deine ausführliche und schnelle Antwort. Das hilft wirklich so sehr!!! 
Bei meinem Dad wurden Lymphknoten entnommen (wieviele es waren, weiß ich allerdings nicht). Befallen waren keine. Geht sowas überhaupt bei einem Gleason-Score von 5? Das versteh ich nicht. Bei "sehr aggressiv" denkt man immer sofort an das Schlimmste.
Heut war mein Dad beim Urologen und hat die erste Hormonspritze bekommen. Es ging nun doch schneller, als erwartet. Morgen muss er ins Krankenhaus, Nachkontrolle wg OP und Gespräch mit OP-Arzt wg weiterem Behandlungsverlauf. Dann wird er auch endlich den OP-Befund bekommen. Den werde ich dann auch gleich lesen. Mal schauen...
Liebe Grüße, Lieschen

----------


## LudwigS

> ........Geht sowas überhaupt bei einem Gleason-Score von 5? 
> 
> .........Heut war mein Dad beim Urologen und hat die erste Hormonspritze bekommen.


Zwei Ungereimtheiten, Lieschen.

1. Der Gleason-Score ( deutsch Gleason-Summe) ist die Summe von 2 Gleason-Graden. Diese gibt es je nach Aggressivivität in den Stufen 1-5.
Die erste Zahl repräsentiert den Gewebezustand der am meisten gefundenen Menge, die zweite die zweitmeiste. Noch kleinereMengen werden ignoriert.
3+5 ist demzufolge harmloser als 5+3.

2. Der Urologe hat doch nicht etwa die Spritze ohne vorherige Antiandrogene (Flutamid, Casodex) reingedrückt ???

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Helmut.2

Tja, Ludwig,

es gibt solche und solchede Urologen, wollen wir nur hoffen, daß Er es doch richtig gemacht hat ansonst?

"Herr verzeih ihm denn er weiß nicht was er Kopflos hier angestellt hat"

Aber noch schlimmer ist wenn ein Operateur die hälfte Prostata mit samt Krebszellen an Ort und Stelle läßt und glaubt zu wissen er hätte...!

Helmut

----------


## lieschen80

> Zwei Ungereimtheiten, Lieschen.
> 
> 1. Der Gleason-Score ( deutsch Gleason-Summe) ist die Summe von 2 Gleason-Graden. Diese gibt es je nach Aggressivivität in den Stufen 1-5.
> Die erste Zahl repräsentiert den Gewebezustand der am meisten gefundenen Menge, die zweite die zweitmeiste. Noch kleinereMengen werden ignoriert.
> 3+5 ist demzufolge harmloser als 5+3.
> 
> 2. Der Urologe hat doch nicht etwa die Spritze ohne vorherige Antiandrogene (Flutamid, Casodex) reingedrückt ???
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


Hallo Ludwig,
danke für deine Zeilen. 
Also der Gleason-Score war vor der OP 3+3 und danach dann eben 5+3. Das hatte ich in einem vorhergehenden Beitrag schon mal geschrieben und meinte/dachte deshalb auch, dass die 5 an 1.Stelle doch den Aggressivitätswert des Krebses aussagt. So ist es ja nun auch.
Und die Hormontherapie wurde nicht ohne Antiandrogene begonnen. Das hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, sorry. Aber man denkt eben auch nicht immer an alles. Da geht einem viel zuviel im Kopf herum.

Ich danke euch allen hier für eure Unterstützung und Hilfe!! Das ist wirklich sehr nett. Ich wünsche euch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest im Kreise eurer Lieben. Bis die Tage.
LG Lieschen

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Lieschen,

Gleason 5+3 ist recht selten, daher würde ich ein Zweitgutachten bei Prof. Bonkhoff anfordern und zusätzliche Marker bestimmen lassen - vor Allem bei Gleason 5 tritt die Hormontherapie immer mehr in den Hintergrund und andere Optionen werden wichtiger - von daher sollte man wissen, ob Bcl2, Her2/neu, Cox2, AR, CGA positiv sind.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr Urologe *fs*!**
 
Überwiegend werden hier im Forum die Tumormarker :CEA, CGA, NSE, SPP, AP genannt.  Wofür und welche Bedeutung haben die von Ihnen genannten Test´s ? Welche Kosten entstehen ?
*Bcl2, Her2/neu, Cox2, AR.*
 
Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Urologe

... das sind genetische Marker, die Prof. Bonkoff an der Tumorzelle (aus Biopsie oder op-Präparat) bestimmen kann - sog. "Bio-Profiling", wie es beim Brustkrebs der Frau schon lange üblich ist.

Das andere (CEA, CGA, NSE, SPP, AP) sind Blutwerte im Verlauf.

Diese Untersuchungen werden beim Brustkrebs bezahlt, beim PK (noch) nicht - aber auf jedem Kongress hört man: ... eigentlich müssten wir von den Gynäkologen lernen und ebenfalls Bio-Profiling verwenden .... 

Pro Marker muss man mit ca. 50 Euro rechnen.

Gruss
fs

----------


## RalfDm

Dazu passt, dass Prof. Bonkhoff mir vor einigen Tagen eine Neufassung seiner "Patienteninformation zu Krebsmarkern" zusandte. Sie liegt als Nr. 8 bei den KISP-"Texten" und ist jetzt 3.200 KB groß (vorher 340 KB).

Ralf

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Herr Urologe fs
> 
> Überwiegend werden hier im Forum die Tumormarker :CEA, CGA, NSE, SPP, AP genannt. Wofür und welche Bedeutung haben die von Ihnen genannten Test´s ? Welche Kosten entstehen ?
> *Bcl2, Her2/neu, Cox2, AR.*


Wenn dann die Marker bestimmt sind, stellt sich die Frage, welche auf die Marker abgestimmten Therapien gibt es überhaupt, wer führt sie durch, was kostet es und bezahlt die Kasse?

Das einzige bei PK zugelassene Zytostatikum ist m.W. Taxotere. Das ist nicht etwa zugelassen wenn Bcl2 positiv, es ist zugelassen im hormonrefraktären Stadium. Wenn der Patient hormonrefraktär ist, der PSA-Wert steigt und der Gesamtzustand des Patienten es zulässt, dann wird man Taxotere versuchen, unabhängig von Bcl2 - oder?

Cox2, da fällt mir Celebrex ein. Celebrex ist bei PK nicht zugelassen. Gibt es denn irgendeine Studie, die die Wirksamkeit von Celebrex in dieser Situstion belegt? Ich denke über Celebrex nach. Deshalb würde ich vermutlich nicht Cox2 bestimmen lassen. Ich würde Celebrex einfach nehmen und mir nach 6 Wochen den PSA-Verlauf ansehen.

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit Thalidomid bei PK aus. Wie ist da die Studienlage? Gibt's überhaupt eine?

WW

----------


## Michael

> Das einzige bei PK zugelassene Zytostatikum ist m.W. Taxotere. Das ist nicht etwa zugelassen wenn Bcl2 positiv, es ist zugelassen im hormonrefraktären Stadium. Wenn der Patient hormonrefraktär ist, der PSA-Wert steigt und der Gesamtzustand des Patienten es zulässt, dann wird man Taxotere versuchen, unabhängig von Bcl2 - oder?
> WW


Wenn Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen werden, wird das Taxotere, unabhängig von PSA und anderen Markern, auch zugelassen.
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> Wenn Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen werden, wird das Taxotere, unabhängig von PSA und anderen Markern, auch zugelassen.
> Michael


Meines Wissens, aber ich lasse mich da gerne belehren, ist Taxotere nach wie vor nur im hormonrefraktären Stadium, unabhängig von PSA und anderen Markern, zugelassen. Gleichwohl gibt es Leute, die der Meinung sind, dass es sinnvoll sein könnte, Taxotere auch schon früher zu geben. Ich selbst bekam Taxotere im Nov. 2005. Damals war ich noch nicht hormonrefraktär. Damit war das ein *"Off-Label Use"*.

Worauf ich mir meinem Beitrag hinaus wollte ist: Hier wird immer wieder empfohlen, alle möglichen Marker bestimmen zu lassen. Leider gibt es aber keine etablierten Therapien, die auf diese Marker abstellen. Mir haben vor einem Jahr sowohl die Charité als auch Heidenreich den frühzeitigen Einsatz von Taxotere empfohlen und zwar unabhängig von irgendwelchen Markern. Deshalb habe ich es gemacht.

Bonkhoff empfiehlt z.B. in bestimmten Konstellationen Angiogenese- Hemmer wie Thalidomid oder  Avastin®. Beide Medikamente sind bei PK nicht zugelassen. Die Studienlage ist, so überhaupt vorhanden, dünn. Die Schwierigkeit für den Patienten ist, auch wenn er sich noch so viele Marker bestimmen lässt,  muss er erst mal einen Arzt finden muss, der die Medikamente verabreicht. Solange diese Frage nicht geklärt ist, nützen ihm die Marker rein gar nichts. Ähnliches gilt für die anderen von Bonkhoff genannten Medikamente.

WW

----------


## Michael

> Worauf ich mir meinem Beitrag hinaus wollte ist: Hier wird immer wieder empfohlen, alle möglichen Marker bestimmen zu lassen. Leider gibt es aber keine etablierten Therapien, die auf diese Marker abstellen. 
> WW


Genau, so ist es. Es treibt nur die Kosten hoch, bzw.  einige Kollegen entdecken hier zusätzliche Einnahmequellen.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte rechtzeitig merken, wenn´s schlechter wird. Der PSA ist ja nicht alles. Bisher brauchte ich die Marker nicht für eine Therapieentscheidung, sondern um die positive Entwicklung auch daran zu sehen. 

Im März 2006 hätte ich an einer Chemostudie mit hoher Taxotere-Dosierung teilnehmen können und habe es jedoch abgelehnt. Wenn ich meine Krebsentwicklung und meine Marker betrachte, war das nicht falsch. Ich wäre ein separater Arm außerhalb der Studie gewesen. Mein aPSA war zu hoch und mein PSA zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu niedrig. Außerdem kamen wenn ich mich recht erinnere nur OPler mit Rezidiv in Frage. 

Noch was zu den Markermessungen: Ich erwarte und freue mich halt immer, wenn dieses optimal sind und immer weiter runtergehen, ob HDL, LDL, LDL/HDL, GOT, GPT, GGT, CGA, AP, PAP, NSE, LH, Knochen-AP, Selen, AA (muss noch weiter runter gehen). Da kann man dann zufrieden sein.

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und alles gute für´s neue Jahr!

----------

